# New Hedgie, so darn excited!



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

I just paid/reserved my new hedgie baby. I think they are like Lays Potato Chips..."You can't just have one."

She's a brown Algerian. I met her yesterday (she was born on 1/24). Her mom had a litter of 7 and amazingly all 7 are thriving.

While she was in my hand she was nibbling on me and licking me and then annointing herself. Bianca has never annointed (she's now 3 months). 

I'm totally tickled. She'll be home in 19 days. I can't wait to visit her again.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

mkmanuel said:


> I think they are like Lays Potato Chips..."You can't just have one."


You got that right :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

So my baby is home now. Her name is Brina. It means brown in Yiddish. My other baby is Bianca and that means white in Italian so I wanted to continue the pattern .

[attachment=2:2ibnd9xt]brina5.jpg[/attachment:2ibnd9xt]

[attachment=1:2ibnd9xt]brina2.jpg[/attachment:2ibnd9xt]

[attachment=0:2ibnd9xt]brina1.jpg[/attachment:2ibnd9xt]

She is sweet. It was fun to watch her explore her new home. I can't wait to learn her personality.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just beautiful and it is so wonderful to hear how excited you are to have her!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is stunning


----------



## TheSmilingToast (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh. My WORD she is adorable!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh! She's really adorable! I like her name too :mrgreen:


----------

